# kłaść na półce / na półkę ?



## Gochna

Cześć,

znajomy z Poznania (ja jestem z Łodzi) zwrócił mi ostatnio uwagę, że robię błąd mówiąc: _kładę książkę na półce_. Jego zdaniem zamiast "_na półce_" powinnam powiedzieć "_na półkę_", bo nie chodzi o "_gdzie_?" tylko o "_dokąd_?". Zaczęłam się zastanawiać i doszłam do wniosku, że owszem mówię: "_odłóż na półkę_" - dokąd, ale "_kładę na półce_" i inna wersja zupełnie mi nie brzmi.

Myślę sobie, że w Poznaniu może się tak mówi ze względu na wpływ niemieckiego, ale nie jestem pewna.
A zatem: która wersja jest poprawna i której wy używacie?


----------



## roccodaone

Ja mówię "kładę na półkę", bo "na półce" jak dla mnie znaczy, że JA jestem na półce i coś kładę. Ale czy tak jest poprawnie, nie wiem.


----------



## Thomas1

Ja również rozróżniam:
Połóż tą [sic] książkę na półkę. [chociaż muszę przyznać, że niewykluczone, że używam i jednej i drugiej formy półkę/półce]
Książka leży na półce.

Teraz trochę źródeł:
_Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny_ PWN podaje:
ktoś kładzie coś   na czymś, na coś: Wyjmował książki z plecaka i kładł je na półkę. Ksiądz proboszcz kładł rękę na główkach dzieci.  [hasło kłaść]

 zajmować miejsce na czymś, rozciągać się na pewnej przestrzeni, pokrywać coś   coś, rzad. ktoś leży gdzieś: Ołówek leży na biurku. Kołdra leży na łóżku. W całym parku leżą liście. [hasło leżeć]

na  [...] z biernikiem tworzy wyrażenia wskazujące, że ruch odbywa się ku powierzchni, górnemu punktowi czegoś albo na jakąś płaszczyznę: Wchodzić na strych. Wejść na magazyn (= na jego dach), ale: do magazynu (= do środka), nie: na magazyn, żeby pobrać towar. 
[...] z miejscownikiem tworzy wyrażenia wskazujące, że coś odbywa się na powierzchni tego, co nazywa przyłączany rzeczownik: Mieszkać na strychu. Siedzieć na podwórzu, na tarasie, na balkonie.

Widocznie z czasownikiem kłaść w połączeniu z przyimkiem na możliwe są obie formy.

 co do wpływy niemieckiego, to nie jestem pewien czy to faktycznie o to chodzi, ponieważ w niemieckim wg. ogólnej zasady z przyimkami to biernika używa się ze  znaczeniem ruchu, a celownika ze znaczeniem "na powierzchni".


----------



## Gochna

Thomas1 said:


> Ja również rozróżniam:
> Połóż tą [sic] książkę na półkę. [chociaż muszę przyznać, że niewykluczone, że używam i jednej i drugiej formy półkę/półce]
> Książka leży na półce.



Heh , ja też mówię "tą" 



Thomas1 said:


> Teraz trochę źródeł:
> _Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny_ PWN podaje:
> ktoś kładzie coś   na czymś, na coś: Wyjmował książki z plecaka i kładł je na półkę. Ksiądz proboszcz kładł rękę na główkach dzieci.  [hasło kłaść]



No to czy nie powinno być: Proboszcz kładł rękę na główki dzieci (biernik)?


----------



## Gochna

Roccodaone, a z jakiego regionu Polski jesteś?


----------



## Thomas1

Gochna said:


> [...]
> No to czy nie powinno być: Proboszcz kładł rękę na główki dzieci (biernik)?


Obie formy są poprawne.  Inny przykład:
_Kłaść coś na półkę, na półce, na szafę, na szafie._ [SJP, PWN]

Ale... różnica staje się bardziej widoczna, np. w takich przykładach:
Połóż tą książkę na biurku. (na biurko brzmi dość osobliwie jak dla mnie)
Połóż tą książkę na stole. (na stół, bardzo mi się kojarzy z wyrażeniem wyłożyć karty na stół, chociaż nie brzmi to aż tak osobliwie jak na biurko)
Wydaje mi się, że w rodzajach męskim i nijakim jest większa tendencja do używania miejscownika z na. Dziwne to trochę.


----------



## roccodaone

Gochna said:


> Roccodaone, a z jakiego regionu Polski jesteś?



Gdańsk, czyli Pomorze.


----------



## Gochna

Dzięki Thomas1.
Skoro obie formy są poprawne, to tym chętniej pozostanę przy miejscowniku. 
Jeśli zaś chodzi o męskie/żeńskie to ja "kładę na lodówce", nigdy w życiu "na lodówkę". Tylko ten stół mnie przekonuje, ale to chyba ze względu na utarte wyrażenie.

Roccodaone, dzięki za wskazówki znad Zatoki


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Połóż tą [sic]


Jeśli można spytać, czemu wyróżniłeś słowo "tą"?


----------



## roccodaone

To słowo, choć używane przez większość Polaków, jest niepoprawne. Powinno być "tę".


----------



## .Jordi.

roccodaone said:


> To słowo, choć używane przez większość Polaków, jest niepoprawne. Powinno być "tę".


Używanie w bierniku „tą” zamiast „tę” jest poprawne w normie potocznej. A w niektórych przypadkach jest to jedyna możliwa opcja.


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> Używanie w bierniku „tą” zamiast „tę” jest poprawne w normie potocznej. A w niektórych przypadkach jest to jedyna możliwa opcja.



W normie potocznej jak najbardziej, bo w 99% przypadków słyszę "tą" zamiast "tę". Zupełnie jak "poszłem/poszedłem", tyle że w tym przypadku stosunek procentowy byłby pewnie trochę mniejszy. 

Jakieś przykłady kiedy jest to jedyna możliwa opcja?


----------



## roccodaone

Podejrzewam, że koledze chodzi o przypadki typu "Idę z tą dziewczyną" - tutaj "tę" jest błędne. Mówimy jednak o czym innym.

I nie można chyba powiedzieć, że coś jest poprawne w mowie potocznej. Te stwierdzenia zdają się wykluczać. To jakby powiedzieć, że "weszłem" jest potocznie poprawne. Mowa potoczna- tak, poprawność- nie.


----------



## majlo

roccodaone said:


> Mówimy jednak o czym innym.


Naturalnie, mówimy o bierniku.


----------



## .Jordi.

Zgadza się, Roccadaone, miałem na myśli miejscownik .

Natomiast nie zgadzam się z tym, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak norma potoczna. Polecam np. ten artykuł.


----------



## majlo

Jakbym miał szacować to pewnie znakomita większość codziennie wypowiadanych przez ludzi zdań mieści się w "normie potocznej". I o ile "poszłem" jest raczej używane przez ludzi mniej wykształconych (choć słyszałem również to słowo z ust ludzi z wyższym wyktszałceniem), o tyle "tą" w bierniku słyszy się na porządku dziennym. Sam próbowałem wyrugować u siebie "tą" z biernika, ale niestety jest ono tak zakorzenione, że ciężko tego dokonać.  Co innego w piśmie; tam "tą" w bierniku byłoby dla mnie niedopuszczalne.
P.S. Dzięki za artykuł.


----------



## roccodaone

Artykuł faktycznie ciekawy. Mnie bardziej boli to, że mnóstwo tej "mowy potocznej" jest wykorzystywane dla zamaskowania ignorancji językowej. "Mówię źle? To jest mowa potoczna". Dla mnie to bardzo zbliżone do "muj" "skont" i innych, wstrętnych słów napotykanych w internecie, i obrony "mam dysleksję". 

O ile tą przeboleję (w mowie), to już "poszłem" jest dla mnie karygodne."Rozumię" powoduje u mnie dreszcze, a "czysta złoty" przyprawia o palpitację serca.

Sam od niedawna walczę z "włączaniem", które, dopóki koleżanka nie zwróciła mi na to uwagi, wymawiałem na styl "włanczam". Jak ktoś zwraca mi uwagę, że coś mówię niepoprawnie to najpierw to sprawdzam, a później nad sobą pracuję. Nie wtykam pod nos papierka od lekarza, że tak mogę.

Sorry za przydługi i emocjonalny post, ale trafia mnie nieład językowy wśród młodzieży (a sam mam niecałe 22 lata), ale i osób dojrzałych.


----------



## Gochna

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami.

Sama też próbowałam wykorzenić moje "tą", ale kiedy zaczynałam tak mówić brzmiało mi to jakoś dziwnie i mimo, że wiem, że powinno się mówić inaczej, jakoś nie mogę się do tego przekonać.

Ostatnio rozbawiła mnie koleżanka polonistka (pracująca jako sekretarka w jakimś biurze) opowieścią o tym, jak to jej koleżanka z pracy wysyłała faks i napisała w nim że trzeba coś "wziąś". Moja kochana polonistka, z dumą filologa wzięła kartkę i do "wziąś" dopisała "ć" =>"wziąść". 

Wszyscy robimy błędy, ale zgadzam się z roccodaone, że w miarę możliwości powinniśmy nad sobą pracować i nie szukać kiepskich usprawiedliwień.


----------



## kknd

Mi zaś przychodzi to bez problemów, zgłoska _ę_ musi rymować się po prostu z wyrazem określanym (a nie określającym):

_kładę na t*ę* czyst_ą_ półk*ę*_ [biernik];

oraz

_kładę na tej czystej półce_ [celownik];

(celownik kojarzy mi się z celem (ruchu), muszę chyba uzupełnić swoją wiedzę na ten temat)
podobnie _ą_ (choć tu nie ma problemów, rymuje się zwykle z oboma wyrazami):

_idę z t*ą* piękn_ą_ dziewczyn*ą*_ [narzędnik]


Czasami ludziom sprawia problem wymowa tego _ę_ (_ą_ jest dużo łatwiejsze!), no bo jak tu powiedzieć grzecznie tę zgłoskę?! Jak będzie za bardzo nosowa, to ocierać się będzie o snobizm, z drugiej strony zwykłe _e_, będzie prostackie... (ale o dziwo całkowicie poprawne! wtedy połowa kłopotu znika!)


----------

